# How can I deal with black mold?



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

About a year ago my brother moved his family out of their mobile home and off the property that he and I where buying together because he said the mobile home got black mold in it. He believed it started around the hot water heater. Now I'm want to make it livable if I can for myself. Is it possible? Is it cost effective? I hope I'm in the right forum for this topic. I'm real new to this type of communication, but really enjoy this site.

Thanks,
Mark


----------

